# Need help, PC Recovery problems



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

I did a system recovery after my antivirus update stopped my computer from starting normally...would only start in safe mode, and no internet connection. Also could not do any scans in safe mode. Maybe I didn't *need* to do a recovery, but that's all I knew, I am no expert.

Anyhow, there are several programs that still have a few files in the computer, but don't show up as installed programs in the Add/Remove Programs, so I can't uninstall them. These include Malwarebytes, Avast, and ZoneAlarm. I would like to reinstall at least Malwarebytes, but I can't. And I can't delete many of the files and start over, because it keeps saying Access Denied. And when I tried to reinstall MB, it said the folder that it would place it in is unavailable, can't install. 

Also, I lost Service Pack 3 (I am running Windows XP), and am back to SP2. I can't update, because I cannot find a link to a simple home computer SP3 download, and the Automatic Updates don't appear to be updating ANYTHING automatically, even though it is turned on! When I go to Windows Update, it says there is an error, after it goes into the "Express or Custom Install?" page. I tried to run the Fix It for the update agent, but it said I needed SP3 to do so....what the heck?! 

Should I throw this thing away, or take it to someone and pay a bunch to fix it? Is it worth it? Any advice?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

You need to save the documents you need to keep then format and reinstall....not recover. When/if you do that and have antivirus installed, make sure to scan the documents you saved before you put them back on the computer.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

I appreciate your advice, and take it to heart, but it does not help with my current problems, since I already did the recovery....


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Sounds like you need to download SP3 ASAP.
It is easy to do that, here is the MS link for that.

How to download Windows XP SP3



> Resolution
> You can help keep your computer current, safe, and working correctly by installing updates for your operating system. To make it easier to install Windows XP updates and fixes, Microsoft collects these files in service packs. Service packs help extend and update the functionality of your computer.
> 
> Preparation
> ...


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> Sounds like you need to download SP3 ASAP.
> It is easy to do that, here is the MS link for that.
> 
> How to download Windows XP SP3


Yes, this is exactly the problem. I cannot find a way to manually download SP3 for a _single home computer_. This link goes to this:


> This installation package is intended for IT professionals and developers downloading and installing on multiple computers on a network. If you're updating just one computer, please visit Windows Update at http://update.microsoft.com .


So, when I do what it says, Windows Update fails for me, and that the best way to get SP3 is to turn on Automatic Updates, which is already on, but apparently not working. And, when I try to run the Update Agent Fixit, it says I need SP3 to do so! I am so frustrated!


----------



## The Ferret (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok,first has a tech,,got to say,bad,bad end user.That said you can download SP3 at C-net [ame=http://download.cnet.com/Office-XP-Service-Pack-3-SP3/3000-2064_4-10277510.html]Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) - CNET Download.com[/ame] . Your Permissions problems are a long standing problem with XP ,check out Microsoft Corporation 

Realy the best thing to do is save your files,do a clean reinstall if your going to do it on your own.


----------

